# Weird vibration noise in dash



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a 1lt cruze with the 1.4l turbo engine. I have recently started noticing that under light to moderate acceleration, there is a loud vibration/noise coming from what seems to be the passenger side in the dash. It is even louder than the stereo sometimes. Very annoying. Any suggestion as what this might be from?

Here are some videos I took:

The first is with the noise, and the second is without the noise, but with regular cabin noise. 

Both videos were taken within 2 hours of each other, on the same road, at the same speed and slight acceleration.

The noise is kinda faint and hard to hear in the videos.


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

Not sure, but I have the same noise. I don't know what is the trigger but every time I am near the dealer it goes away!!!


----------



## Cruzer59 (Jan 26, 2011)

My 5 month old 2lt has had the same 'rumblings' on occasion but as Eric mentioned, it always seems to get better the closer I get to the dealer...hmmm.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

I just noticed this noise for the first time the other day. At the time I dismissed it as something in the glove box. Now I am wondering.
My car is six months old, 1LT.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I think there was some talk about the shutters in the vents moving to control air flow etc...Let's hope that is what it is


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

WHITECO said:


> I think there was some talk about the shutters in the vents moving to control air flow etc...Let's hope that is what it is


 Actually, that is what it sounds like. Does that make it a good thing though?


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> Actually, that is what it sounds like. Does that make it a good thing though?


I would think it's fine...I would say if the sound get's worse then i would start to worry


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't think it's the vent shutters. I already had that problem and that was coming from a different spot. The noise i'm talking about is only on the passenger side front and only during acceleration. I took it to the dealer today, and they took the fuel line tags off. Problem still not fixed, so i'm gonna try and pinpoint the culprit myself.


----------



## ECOsleeper (Apr 3, 2011)

Same issue here.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

I noticed it again yesterday. I came to a corner, slowed (not stopped) and made the turn slowly. The car did not downshft but rather stayed in a higher gear and that's when I heard the noise. Once it came up to speed, noise went away.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

The sound keeps getting louder and is more frequent. I found this on the other cruze forum, but I can't seem to find the spot they are talking about inside the engine bay. Any help would be great if anyone else can find the culprit. Thanks.

Guide to remove rattle @ 1500 rpm VCDI - Chevrolet Cruze Forum


----------



## Ocbman1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze with the 1.4L Ecotech engine and a rattle started in the dash at 1800 to 2000 rpm @ 12000 miles and went away as when I got over 2000 rpm. I read several posts online and none solved the problem. I took a closer look and found the high pressure (lower) aluminum line going to the air conditioner evaporator in the firewall was tight as a guitar string. I could even pluck it and it would vibrate. I taped the line to the upper line (rubber hose) and the rattle went away. After removing the tape the line must have loosened because the line was not tight anymore. I have not had the rattle since. I could supply pictures later if anyone is interested.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

I have been to the dealer 6 times now for this problem. I'm not just talking about a small rumble. I can clearly hear it over the radio at times. The dealership has yet to figure it out. They have put foam insulating tape on a bunch of different wires and components, but haven't taken the dash apart to look where I tell them I'm hearing the noise. It is around 1800-2000 rpms and under slight acceleration. 

I took a picture of where the noise is:


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

my friend in Repair Area said...

the air duct behind glove box was found to cause this...

stand on your head, and look up under the IP and youll see 2 screws(7mm socket) at a 45* angle...this is the air duct cover...take it off and youll see 1 long screw pointing straight up...that holds the air duct...could be loose...could be stripped...

theres also the onstar boxx and numerous other things behind glove box that could be loose, but the air duct was a major culprit...

the side panel on the IP comes off, to look behind, but you have to take the carpet retainer off b4


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is the IP? I will go look and maybe get a pic if possible.



grumpy said:


> my friend in Repair Area said...
> 
> the air duct behind glove box was found to cause this...
> 
> ...


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

kkilburn said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what is the IP? I will go look and maybe get a pic if possible.


my fault...Instrument Panel


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Okay, gotcha. Well I went out and looked and didn't really see anything too strange. I couldn't get a picture because my phone died, but I will get one tomorrow. The dealership put a crap ton of insulating foam on all the vents and shaved a bolt down already. So, idk.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a faint rumbling noise coming from the passenger side dash that almost sounds like a coffee maker sucking up water when the coffee is done (but more faint) almost as if it's from outside the car really. It only happens when I'm on the freeway going 80km/h or more.


----------



## awesomeCruze (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello !

Was this problem rectified? I own 2012 Chevy Cruze LT1 and after 12,000 miles I heard a clicking/rattling noise coming from front passenger side dashboard. I am taking it to dealer next week. Just wondering if anyone else with this problem was able to resolve it.

Thanks!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

awesomeCruze said:


> Hello !
> 
> Was this problem rectified? I own 2012 Chevy Cruze LT1 and after 12,000 miles I heard a clicking/rattling noise coming from front passenger side dashboard. I am taking it to dealer next week. Just wondering if anyone else with this problem was able to resolve it.
> 
> Thanks!





awesomeCruze,
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer in regards to this. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Atexan11 (Aug 11, 2012)

i hear a vibrating noise around the vent thats just left of the steering wheel. When it starts vibrating I just touch around the vent and it stops. when i let go it starts up again. I don't hear this all the time though


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds like the vent shutters or trim is loose. In my previous GMs these just pop out and I suspect the same is true for the Cruze. If so, lightly pry around the vent to remove it and then put a thin layer of dense foam around the insert and push it back in to eliminate the noise.


----------



## Stimlad (Dec 10, 2014)

I have the exact same problem as described. Please, if this ever got resolved let me know. Thank you


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wife finally purchased a felt lined pocket like purse to store her makeup in. That got rid of rattles in the passenger side door pocket.

Now with this dash rattle, got me wondering about that gal that is locked up inside of our radios. Where does she store her makeup?

Was this car worked on? Mechanics love to break off plastic tabs. Or have a thin piece of felt that is suppose to prevent rattles that is torn off. Use to be able to find loose screws, but some of these younger kids don't even know what a screw looks like.

I added thin felt into my console door where there was never felt before. That got rid of annoying rattles.


----------



## Stimlad (Dec 10, 2014)

Just an update for the rattle I was hearing that sounded like it was either coming from the passenger's side door or dash. I found a wire that runs around the passenger's side of the engine that had somehow come out of the slide in clip like thing that holds it. All, i had to do was slide it back in to the small plactic mounting device. And, sure enough that took care of it. Hope others have resolved this problem as easily.


----------

